
OECD Data Employment – Hours Worked by Country - ozim
https://data.oecd.org/emp/hours-worked.htm
======
dv_dt
It would be interesting to see hours worked by full-time employees by
themself. The US number of 1783hrs/worker, ends up at some 34hrs per week
including part-time workers.

From the site: "Actual hours worked include regular work hours of full-time,
part-time and part-year workers, paid and unpaid overtime, hours worked in
additional jobs, and exclude time not worked because of public holidays,
annual paid leave, own illness, injury and temporary disability, maternity
leave, parental leave, schooling or training, slack work for technical or
economic reasons, strike or labour dispute, bad weather, compensation leave
and other reasons."

